# anybody online who knows vba, offset, and subtotals?



## kelzipan (Jun 21, 2018)

looking to chat with someone about adding formulas to subtotal rows.  

i've imported a text file and removed delimiters, add formatting and subtotals. 

i found a website to help me replace a subtotal with a count so i can use an offset formula.  i know how to add the formula outside of vba but i don't know how to programmatically find my subtotal rows with grouping 2 (only viewing the subtotal rows).

i reviewed the first 4 pages of searching the forum for "vba offset subtotal" but didn't see what i was looking for.  

if anyone is on who knows about this, can you chat?


----------



## kelzipan (Jun 21, 2018)

Hmm, the sticky says not to chat about Excel?  -_-  Is this for like chatting about the weather?  I'll go make a post.  Feel free to moderate me away. Aye...


----------



## starl (Jun 21, 2018)

There is no "chat" option with this forum. You can post your question to General Discussions, or if you have a more specific question, to Excel Questions. But the lounge here is for non-Office discussion.. think of it as a cafe where as the other forums are your workplace.

"chat" = instant messaging, to me.


----------



## kelzipan (Jun 21, 2018)

starl said:


> There is no "chat" option with this forum. You can post your question to General Discussions, or if you have a more specific question, to Excel Questions. But the lounge here is for non-Office discussion.. think of it as a cafe where as the other forums are your workplace.
> 
> "chat" = instant messaging, to me.



That's fine.  I was just looking for a knowledgeable person I could ask very short directed questions without having to create a whole dummied (not confidential) example.  I figured it out on my own in the meantime.  Not very elegant but it's doing the job.  Thanks..


----------



## starl (Jun 21, 2018)

ah - taking questions off the forum (email, private messaging) is against the rules. We have tools to post sections of data (see my signature about attachment work around) or you can post a link to an image stored online elsewhere. You could also share a file, but that reduces the number of people that might be able to help since many can't/wont' download someones workbook.


----------

